# Guitarists with the cleanest playing, or most refined technique?



## tpl2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

I hear a lot about guitarists with sloppy playing...But very little about guitarists who can play difficult parts cleanly.

Skill-wise, I'm looking for the Eric Johnson's of metal. 

Who do you think of when you think of good technique?


----------



## oompa (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really sure exactly what you are looking for but I assume Herman Li isn't it 

For pure mechanical head on shredding I think Michael Angelo Batio is the least sloppy shredder I've seen.
However, for dat metal allaroundness Chris Broderick comes to mind, his technique is just skullcracking.


----------



## tpl2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

oompa said:


> Not really sure exactly what you are looking for but I assume Herman Li isn't it
> 
> For pure mechanical head on shredding I think Michael Angelo Batio is the least sloppy shredder I've seen.
> However, for dat metal allaroundness Chris Broderick comes to mind, his technique is just skullcracking.



Pretty much any good guitarists with noteworthy technique, who hopefully are still alive. 

For example, I wouldn't say Jimi Hendrix had the best technique. Songwriting, hell yes--but not technique. 

Eric Johnson is, as I understand, sort of OCD tone/technique-wise. 



I can't stand MAB's music, but I have to admit he's got great technique. Haven't listened to Chris Broderick much, lemme go look up a few videos.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 29, 2011)

tpl2000 said:


> I hear a lot about guitarists with sloppy playing...But very little about guitarists who can play difficult parts cleanly.
> 
> Skill-wise, I'm looking for the Eric Johnson's of metal.
> 
> Who do you think of when you think of good technique?


 
Check out Burning The Masses. Ultra deathy sounding, but they have some of the cleanest lead parts. I opened for them awhile back, and I was NOT expecting what I heard.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jan 29, 2011)

Paul Gilbert is the first to come to mind.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 29, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> Paul Gilbert is the first to come to mind.





First one to come to my mind, too.


----------



## oompa (Jan 29, 2011)

tpl2000 said:


> I can't stand MAB's music, but I have to admit he's got great technique. Haven't listened to Chris Broderick much, lemme go look up a few videos.



hahaha  yeah I can't stand MAB's music and I don't listen to Broderick or any band he was ever in either, but MAB's shredding is immaculate imo, and Broderick just man-handles a guitar like it's nobodys business.

Rusty Cooley ain't to shabby either:


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 29, 2011)

Paul Gilbert for sure! Cooley follows closely in second and Petrucci comes in third


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 29, 2011)

Shawn Lane smokes everyone.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 29, 2011)

dude bro from Symphony X, whose name completely escapes me, has some pretty beastly playing.


----------



## tpl2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Shawn Lane smokes everyone.





Holy crap we have a winner


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

- Shawn Lane
- Stanley Jordan
- Guthrie Govan
- Steve Vai
- John Pizzarelli
- Frank Gambale
- Steve Stevens


Not Metal, but you'd be hard pressed to find guys who have mastered so many techniques, or practically defined them. These guys aren't one trick ponies like Cooley or Batio.


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 29, 2011)

For specifically metal, Ron Jarzombek and Christian Muenzner pull off spectacularly difficult licks more or less without flaw.

Also, I honestly can't think of any fusion guitarists that don't have incredible technique (ie. really hard licks played really clean)-- Lane, Holdsworth, as well as Brett Garsed, Darryl Gabel and Marshall Harrison.


----------



## tpl2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> - Shawn Lane
> - Stanley Jordan
> - Guthrie Govan
> - Steve Vai
> ...



I didn't mean to restrict it to metal, though I may have inadvertently. 

I'm looking for a new role model, in case you couldn't tell  Steve Vai is awesome, I agree. Kinda flaky, but awesome. Stanley Jordan is way out of my league--I have difficulty coordinating my hands to do two parts simultaneously. Kinda makes me how people use the Chapman Stick. (That _is_ what it's called, right?)

The others I've heard of, but only until about an hour from now have I never actually heard them.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2011)

:cough:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/145185-per-nilsson-master-class.html


----------



## McIlvanna (Jan 29, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> dude bro from Symphony X, whose name completely escapes me, has some pretty beastly playing.



Michael Romeo man! Fantastic technique!

For me its between Paul Gilbert, Shawn Lane, Michael Romeo and John Petrucci!


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 29, 2011)

McIlvanna said:


> Michael Romeo man! Fantastic technique!
> 
> For me its between Paul Gilbert, Shawn Lane, Michael Romeo and John Petrucci!



ah, thank you, I completely agree with that list but may have to add Muhammed Suicmez and Christian Muenzner just because I love their music.


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, Muhammed is exceptionally clean. Most people listening to Necrophagist are just like "OOOOOOOH SWEEPIES! :O" but his picking and sweeping is as clean as a whistle.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris Arp from Psyopus




You have to admit, for what he's playing, that takes a lot of skill and to play it flawlessly... Yea I rest my case.


----------



## MTech (Jan 29, 2011)

*How about Chris Impellitteri
*

*

*


----------



## oompa (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah I also thought you were looking for Metal guitarists only 

If you're not restricting yourself to metal, Steve Vai is pretty much technique perfection, and Shawn Lane is just otherworldly.

And in case you haven't done your daily Guthrie Govan appreciation dance yet, now is a good time:


----------



## edsped (Jan 29, 2011)

No Greg Howe yet?


----------



## DLG (Jan 29, 2011)

lol @ the guy from psyopus, come on bro.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2011)

Paul Ryan of Origin and the dudes from Spawn of Possesion!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 29, 2011)

André Corbin, ex-Helstar.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yngwie, Petrucci, Gilbert, abd damn near everyone else that shreds has good technique.


----------



## NKGP (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel like I have to mention Trent Hafdahl of After The Burial here.
My band played a show with these guys last year so I finally got to check them out live .. for free!

I gotta say, Trent was fucking killing it. He did some of the sickest things I had ever seen live, sweeping like a janitor, picking like a, I don't know, fucking woodpecker or something. It was just insane. Flawless. Without breaking a sweat.
And the best part is, he was just having fun with it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Travis from Threat Signal. So good.


----------



## guitareben (Jan 29, 2011)

Guthrie Govan
Steve Vai
Bumblefoot
Allan Holdsworth
Brett Garsed

(i'm just listing non sloppy awesome players IMO  )


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 29, 2011)

A lot of good suggestions I'll add these two:


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 29, 2011)

*Jason Becker. *

/ Thread.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Travis's playing is extremely clean. Paul Gilbert stands out as well for me.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 29, 2011)

Per Nilsson
Dan and Pin from SikTh
Steve Vai
The guitarists from Origin
Maybe Fedrik and the other guitarist from Meshuggah too!


----------



## Thep (Jan 29, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Paul Ryan of Origin and the dudes from Spawn of Possesion!



As much as I love Origin, I don't really think he belongs in this thread. 

Christian Muenzer of Obscura perhaps?

Dudes from Gorod for sure. Their music incorporates so many styles executed wonderfully. 

Maybe it is just me being a fan boy, but I'm going to have to say Dave Suzuki formerly of Vital Remains. His live solos are have so much more intensity than what you feel on the album. He bends so graciously and hits every note so confidently. Sick, yet melodic shreds even on classical, so he's a winner in my book.


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 29, 2011)

Emil Werstler from Daath.


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> Emil Werstler from Daath.


OMFG yes! I swear that dude has the cleanest, most articulate picking in all of metal!


----------



## matt397 (Jan 29, 2011)

No mention of Jeff Loomis in here ?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 29, 2011)

Allan Holdsworth, easily.



matt397 said:


> No mention of Jeff Loomis in here ?



While I love his playing, he isn't the cleanest player in the world.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Allan Holdsworth, easily.



+1 to this and Impelliteri. 

Not my favorite two guitar players but clean, clean, clean, clean, clean. I'd probably throw Michael Romeo in there as well.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreed on Emil. He never crosses my mind for this kind of stuff, dont know why since he shreds like no other.


----------



## guitareben (Jan 29, 2011)

And this guy ^^


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 29, 2011)

how about kiko loureiro? no love?


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 29, 2011)

DLG said:


> lol @ the guy from psyopus, come on bro.


You're gonna argue that his playing isn't clean and his technique isn't flawless? You realize he can play more than just... whatever Psyopus is.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot Marshall. Given, the cheater band helps him sound as clean as he does in this clip, but yeah... you watch his stuff and note-for-note, he's pretty damn clean.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 29, 2011)

Kirk Hamm- oh wait


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 29, 2011)

Two words. Jeff Loomis


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

Buckethead.


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry wrong post.


----------



## espman (Jan 29, 2011)

This guy (Antoine Dufour)


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anton Svedin - Soreption


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 29, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> how about kiko loureiro? no love?


 Umm...yes!






(Awesome song lots of goods)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 29, 2011)

1. Jonas Bryssling - SoP
2. Joe Haley - Pyscroptic
3. Anton Svedin - Soreption

//thread


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 29, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> 1. Jonas Bryssling - SoP
> 2. Joe Haley - Pyscroptic
> 3. Anton Svedin - Soreption
> 
> //thread


 

I already ended the thread with Jason Becker two pages ago!  I never heard of Soreption until I was noodling through this thread. Anton is a great player.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 29, 2011)

ArtDecade said:


> I already ended the thread with Jason Becker two pages ago!  I never heard of Soreption until I was noodling through this thread. Anton is a great player.


 
oh yea he is... joe haley is pretty fuckin impeccable too... he has an amazing picking technique like anton, but uses more legato stuff and hybrid picking...

bryzz is just on a whole new level of techique.... if you watch him live, he plays in a very classical style (holding a lot of chords instead just fingering one note at a time) and its very interesting to watch


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the best have already been mentioned. However, I think this guy is way underrated and very few people know him; Tom Quayle.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 29, 2011)

Emil Werstler. He is just incredible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruv4ySycAQA&feature=related


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 29, 2011)

Marty Friedman when he was in megadeth.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 29, 2011)

jeremyb said:


> Marty Friedman when he was in megadeth.


 

Marty's playing since Megadeth has only gotten better and better. His new album is awesome!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 29, 2011)

God damn you people.

This thread is fucking GREAT. Now I'm going to piss the girlfriend off with obscure guitarists all day, just to have her yell at me to turn it down, and me yelling back "BUT HE'S SOOOOOO GOOD!!".

Shitstorm incoming at the McFee residence.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 29, 2011)

Shawn Lane and Holdsworth, maybe Brett Garsed/TJ Hemelrich. too.

Absolutely nobody I've heard or seen comes close to these guys, pretty much technical perfection in each of their chosen areas.

NOBODY mentioned in here comes close to these 4.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Most of the best have already been mentioned. However, I think this guy is way underrated and very few people know him; Tom Quayle.




Hell yes. Love his tone, too.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 29, 2011)

Some players with exceptionally clean technique while playing difficult stuff are:

Allan Holdsworth
John McLaughlin
Shawn Lane
Todd Duane
Michael Angelo
George Bellas
Frank Gambale
Steve Vai
Ron Thal
Brett Garsed
Vinnie Moore
Paul Gilbert
Yngwie Malmsteen (early days)
Al Dimeola

And there's many more with very clean playing and I probably forgot someone but these players are in the highest league. Different players for different techniques and playing styles, like Holdsworth and Dimeola are the opposite to each other but very good at what they do.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 29, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Hell yes. Love his tone, too.



He's quickly managed to become one of my all-around favorite guitarists; Immaculate tone and technical perfection.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris Letchford from Scale the Summit has amazing technique.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 29, 2011)

Syu from Galneryus is really freaking clean. I cant play this piece on a good day at like 3/4ths speed, but he can while headbanging.


----------



## Yaris (Jan 29, 2011)

jeremyb said:


> Marty Friedman when he was in megadeth.



I have always thought of Marty as being a soulful, almost sloppy type player. Not to say that he isn't incredibly skilled in any way, but his picking technique does not seem geared towards precision. His technique is AMAZING, however, and he is my second favorite guitarist behind Brian May, who is a bit similar.

I think the cleanest, most refined thrash player would be Jeff Waters. His picking technique to me seems flawless, and he always plays insanely clean and acts like he doesn't even care. Watching him while playing always cracks me up.




EDIT: And don't forget about JASON FUCKING BECKER!


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 29, 2011)

A second vote for George Bellas. He is the cleanest player Ive ever seen. He uses the least amount of gain and no matter the speed its always clean. I took private lessons with him for a few years and he just a killer player/composer/teacher I cant say enough good things about him! 






This one is pretty impressive, He is playing on some crappy Samick or something thru a Zoom.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 29, 2011)

Micheal Romeo. End of story.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 29, 2011)

I gotta go with Laiho. I couldn't dream of playing like him while sober. And he does his playing completely shit faced night after night.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 29, 2011)

Dude, Rob Marcello has fantastic clean metal playing as well. Everything sounds perfect.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmmmm, maybe i missed it but has anybody mentioned Walter Becker from Steely Dan? Also, i recommend checking out Skunk Baxter, he played with SD back in the late 70's and can really play anything at all. I saw a movie of him jamming with Steve Vai and he blew Vai out of the water. Incredible player. Check out "guitar" (i think it was called) - he just goes around and plays with all these great guitarists and plays rings around every single one of them. 
Also, George Benson. Awesome stuff.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 30, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> Dan and Pin from SikTh



Absolutely, Dan Weller is the king of consistency and just unbelievably clean playing whilst also making it seem absolutely flawless.


----------



## Axel (Jan 30, 2011)

Sigh... 

Noone has mentioned Nuno Bettencourt.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 30, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Tosin?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out Haji's Kitchen, pretty technical, but great style, first album awesome, second ehhh not so much, lineup changed too much














Brett Stine and Eddie Head, i think they are both doing other stuff now, and only 5000 copies of this album were made


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 30, 2011)

Christopher Amott.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tony MacAlpine slays. Anyone who wants to start the whole "race" crap can eat a dick.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2011)

Thep said:


> As much as I love Origin, I don't really think he belongs in this thread.
> 
> Christian Muenzer of Obscura perhaps?
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing as you at first, but if you look up some live video's he's pretty clean.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 30, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I was thinking the same thing as you at first, but if you look up some live video's he's pretty clean.


Yea and his solos are freaking genius


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## stuz719 (Jan 30, 2011)

Segovia, John Williams, Tuck Andress.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 30, 2011)

onefingersweep said:


> Michael Angelo


 
I was thinking about this thread while I'm sleeping on yesterday night and thought of this guy only when I'm on bed~~ Batio have good techniques... Definitely!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *A whole bunch of non-metal videos*



Will you just live up to your name for once!?!?!


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 30, 2011)

ArtDecade said:


> *Jason Becker. *
> 
> / Thread.



+10000


did anyone mention Ron Jarzombek yet?
what about Mattias "IA" Eklundh? Ron Thal?
Jeff Loomis is pretty damn clean. He manages a lot of perfect harmony.
Rusty Cooley definitely has the best accuracy/speed ratio.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jan 30, 2011)

Playing fast is like the city rich kid who has never left town but lift his truck 3 feet. It's compensating for other things in life... 

As far as execution, dynamics, tone, general song writing skills, and the like... NO ONE beats Mikael Akerfeldt. You can post fast, executing, progressive, whoever... But, who cares. You want that? Listen to a computer. You want emotion listen to a song. Not a wankage of notes.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 30, 2011)

Axel said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Noone has mentioned Nuno Bettencourt.



I was just about to post that, he is also pretty damn flawless as well as being a great songwriter and singer


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 30, 2011)

drmosh said:


> I was just about to post that, he is also pretty damn flawless as well as being a great songwriter and singer



And his signature Washburn is awesome.


Steve Morse? Anyone?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 30, 2011)

Dave Murray. Not really a shredder, but Maiden is the band I've seen the most in my life (likely 15-20 times now) and I never heard something wrong, a scratch, a trailing finger, or anything.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw2446qO8PI


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 30, 2011)

Vinnie Moore.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 30, 2011)

Lane, Vai and Gilbert get my votes, as does the mighty (and mightily underrated) Ron Jarzombek.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4v8hOCeWfs

That is an example of probably the least crazy song Ron has ever recorded, but it's a good introduction to his playing. He can play at ridiculous speeds with incredible accuracy, it's like he calibrates his playing with lasers! Check out the double tracked sweeps at the end. His timing unbelievable, you can't teach that kind of thing.

Shit getting crazy;


----------



## Desi (Jan 30, 2011)

WHAT??? 

No John 5???? 

I don't know y'all anymore!!! 




And they did not call Danny Gatton "The Humbler" for nothin'! 




Both of them got me gaga over Telecasters and country picking. 


Y'all should chicken pick a bit more.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 30, 2011)

Besides Jason Becker, I also want to add to the list *everyone* that has ever played in one of Frank Zappa's bands through the years. Frank's musicians were always top of the iceberg!
YouTube - Frank Zappa - Inca Roads - 1979


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 30, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I gotta go with Laiho. I couldn't dream of playing like him while sober. And he does his playing completely shit faced night after night.




I personally don't think that Laiho is a very clean guitarist. He's really good, and it's true that he manages to play really good while shitfaced, but I wouldn't put him up there. If anything, his technique has been declining since COB released their first album; he used to be an incredible neo-classical player, and he even played some awesome fusion-y stuff during his late teens. His playing started to get better again since a couple years ago. I've always loved his picking hand though, it just looks soooo smooth when he plays haha!


----------



## conortheshreder (Jan 30, 2011)

ArtDecade said:


> *Jason Becker. *
> 
> / Thread.



I second this opinion

But for all round technique, style and versatility Guthrie Govan has to be up there


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 30, 2011)

lets see, well how come no one has mentioned Paul Masividal?

Of coarse becker is a god, then we have someone I doubt many of you have heard of, his name is Mikko Salovaara, he plays for a finish power metal band called Kiuas, and he is insane! Here is him playing a song he did for a compilation with a bunch of finish guitar heroes.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 30, 2011)

CynicEidolon said:


> Playing fast is like the city rich kid who has never left town but lift his truck 3 feet. It's compensating for other things in life...
> 
> As far as execution, dynamics, tone, general song writing skills, and the like... NO ONE beats Mikael Akerfeldt. You can post fast, executing, progressive, whoever... But, who cares. You want that? Listen to a computer. You want emotion listen to a song. Not a wankage of notes.


 
Just come out and say it already...

"I CANT PLAY FAST BUT I WISH I COULD"

cause that's what I got out of this post, sorry


----------



## drmosh (Jan 30, 2011)

CynicEidolon said:


> Playing fast is like the city rich kid who has never left town but lift his truck 3 feet. It's compensating for other things in life...
> 
> As far as execution, dynamics, tone, general song writing skills, and the like... NO ONE beats Mikael Akerfeldt. You can post fast, executing, progressive, whoever... But, who cares. You want that? Listen to a computer. You want emotion listen to a song. Not a wankage of notes.



Oh look, it's that post again.. No need for all the jealousy, and besides, this thread is about technique


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 30, 2011)

That Mikko guys Dean is awesome looking. First time I've seen beveling quilted.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know it's a Greg Howe song, but this kat has technique, tone, and melody.




Holy-feel-and-emotions Batman :O why has no one mentioned Alex Hutchings?!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 30, 2011)

forgot about Marc Rizzo! he doesn't even use 1% of his talent with soulfly!


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 30, 2011)

CynicEidolon said:


> Playing fast is like the city rich kid who has never left town but lift his truck 3 feet. It's compensating for other things in life...
> 
> As far as execution, dynamics, tone, general song writing skills, and the like... NO ONE beats Mikael Akerfeldt. You can post fast, executing, progressive, whoever... But, who cares. You want that? Listen to a computer. You want emotion listen to a song. Not a wankage of notes.



Not the whole emotion argument again, it's like being on ultimate-guitar


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 30, 2011)

I get what CynicEidolon is saying in his second sentence and agree with it to a point, just not the delivery.

Akerfeldt is a clean, refined player, no doubt about it.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 30, 2011)

Akerfeldt is an incredible composer, and an amazing guitarist. He is actually a very clean player, hes just not an incredibly fast player, though again, he is no slouch, just listen to white cluster.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 30, 2011)

definitely Govan and Pin from Aliases


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 30, 2011)

My techique idols, at the moment, are Paul Gilbert, John Petrucci, and Andy Timmons. Timmons isn't always the cleanest, but he has some SICK legato technique. Very "greasy" for lack of a better term.

EDIT: How could I have forgotten Jeff Loomis? Zero Order Phase plays on my iPod at least once a day.


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 30, 2011)

shanejohnson02 said:


> My techique idols, at the moment, are Paul Gilbert, John Petrucci, and Andy Timmons. Timmons isn't always the cleanest, but he has some SICK legato technique. Very "greasy" for lack of a better term.



IMHO Petrucci's right hand technique has some serious flaws. It's always so tense and the faster he plays the tenser it gets


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 30, 2011)

Jari from Wintersun.


----------



## Adari (Jan 30, 2011)

While I worship at the feet of Chris Broderick and Guthrie, I feel that their strength lies in lead playing. No-one said it can't be rhythm playing:








(Yngwie is a phenomenal rhythm guitarist, though he rarely gets any credit for it).

Now, I think all of those could be considered "clean playing and refined technique.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 30, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I gotta go with Laiho. I couldn't dream of playing like him while sober. And he does his playing completely shit faced night after night.




Best Bodom album...

and I love Alexi's playing, but I can never help but crack up when I hear him barking orders/questions at the crowd haha, his accent and the way he says things are hilarious


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 30, 2011)

> Tony MacAlpine slays. Anyone who wants to start the whole "race" crap can eat a dick.]



What the fuck you on about?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 30, 2011)

CynicEidolon said:


> Playing fast is like the city rich kid who has never left town but lift his truck 3 feet. It's compensating for other things in life...
> 
> As far as execution, dynamics, tone, general song writing skills, and the like... NO ONE beats Mikael Akerfeldt. You can post fast, executing, progressive, whoever... But, who cares. You want that? Listen to a computer. You want emotion listen to a song. Not a wankage of notes.



"Execution","dynamics","tone","general song writing skills",
none of these skills mentioned in the title of the thread, nor are of the topic at hand.

Honestly how hard is it to to read the thread title


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 30, 2011)

Adari said:


> (Yngwie is a phenomenal rhythm guitarist, though he rarely gets any credit for it).



Yngwie and EVH are both fantastic rhythm players. I like Eddie's rhythm playing more than his leads.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 30, 2011)

This guys technique has always blown me away.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## drmosh (Jan 30, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> What the fuck you on about?



I was wondering that myself, what a fucking weird thing to say


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 30, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Lane, Vai and Gilbert get my votes, as does the mighty (and mightily underrated) Ron Jarzombek.
> 
> 
> That is an example of probably the least crazy song Ron has ever recorded, but it's a good introduction to his playing. He can play at ridiculous speeds with incredible accuracy, it's like he calibrates his playing with lasers! Check out the double tracked sweeps at the end. His timing unbelievable, you can't teach that kind of thing.
> ...




This is one of my favourite songs by Jarzombek

TWO NOTES! Now that's creativity to make it sound like that.

And Bobby Jarzombek, his brother the drummer, is unbelievable as well.

And I totally forgot about John 5. I feel stupid now.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 30, 2011)

ry_z said:


>


----------



## Adari (Jan 30, 2011)

Vinnie Moore is your new god.


----------



## Shrikkanth (Jan 30, 2011)

Osiris said:


> Syu from Galneryus is really freaking clean. I cant play this piece on a good day at like 3/4ths speed, but he can while headbanging.




Holy FUCK! Man you can complain that Galneryus' music isn't half as good as it was in the first 3 albums but Syu is a fucking natural performer. I HAVE to see them live.

And as long as Kiko Loureiro, Guthrie Govan, Vinnie Moore and Paul Gilbert have been mentioned I'm happy


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> This is one of my favourite songs by Jarzombek
> 
> TWO NOTES! Now that's creativity to make it sound like that.
> 
> ...




Ron is not normal people. He's on a completely different level from most other musicians, not only in the way he plays, but the stuff that goes on in his head.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 30, 2011)

well, I think the best rhythm player would be gunface, 

just listen to the crazy riff at 1:03, best part? he single picks it, not sweeps.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 30, 2011)

edsped said:


> No Greg Howe yet?


 
ya really Greg Howe has amazing technigque and phrasing.

Gilbert
Petrucci
Yngwie
Michael Romeo
Vinnie Moore
god there are tons of them.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 30, 2011)

DLG said:


> Ron is not normal people. He's on a completely different level from most other musicians, not only in the way he plays, but the stuff that goes on in his head.



Seriously. That guy's crazy. Damn I'd love to meet him someday. Him and every other guitarist on the planet.

Oh and I forgot one

Michael Lee Firkins


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2011)

Since there has been so many great names already mentioned over the past 6 pages:

Albert Lee
All three of the Hellcasters (Jerry Donahue, John Jorgenson, Will Ray)
Jeff Beck (because he has complete command of the instrument, even without a pick)

EDIT: Also Tommy Emmanuel.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## guitareben (Jan 31, 2011)

Oooh and fernando miyata here!!!

Kinda naff tone in this video (why is he shredding and tapping with single coils :O (or maybe i haven't used enough single coils?))... but CRAZY tapping skills :O . he is crazy 

He actually goes mental at 1:33 .... his thumb... his tapped harmonies with himself... omg     



Here is the classic 



And here is a song of his, on his new channel 




I love this guy  Incredible tapping technique 


Ps. Whoever mentioned that guitarist from Spastic Ink, thanks!!! I love discovering new music  (i'd never heard them before :O )


----------



## Axel (Jan 31, 2011)

guitareben said:


> Oooh and fernando miyata here!!!
> 
> Kinda naff tone in this video (why is he shredding and tapping with single coils :O (or maybe i haven't used enough single coils?))... but CRAZY tapping skills :O . he is crazy
> 
> ...




Are you familiar with T.J Helmerich? I'm pretty sure he was one of the early people to make the double tapping stuff popular.



It's however easier to tap "clean" imo since it requires less coordination and especially if you use dampers. So Nuno still wins to me


----------



## Desi (Feb 1, 2011)

Did someone say..."tapping"?

How about some Mike Orlando on an Ovation?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 1, 2011)

great_kthulu said:


> well, I think the best rhythm player would be gunface,
> 
> just listen to the crazy riff at 1:03, best part? he single picks it, not sweeps.




He's a cool dude, too. Met him just hanging around ozzfest 06.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 1, 2011)

No Luke Hoskin? For shame!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff Loomis. 
Steve Vai.
John Petrucci.

in terms of absolute technical cleanliness.


----------



## kamello (Feb 1, 2011)

Nate of course 



alongside Kirk Hammet


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> He's a cool dude, too. Met him just hanging around ozzfest 06.


ya, I actually got a guitar lesson from him, real nice guy, very modest about his playing even when hes ripping through hour of rats without missing a beat!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 2, 2011)

IAMLORDVADER said:


>




definitely not THAT tight... ive seen these guys live twice and keane has never played a perfect set.... he fucks up little runs in his solos, especially on an autopsy... ive seen him fuck that one run up twice live and a few times on youtube vids.... sorry, dude is not that tight


decrepit birth on the other hand played right before the faceless and fucking destroyed everything... im not a huge DB fan, but goddamn are they fuckin tight live


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Andy James mentioned yet?

Crazy Stuff here..on a nice 7 aswell


----------



## drmosh (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, Andy James in a monster player. I hope his solo CD is out soon!

Holy fuck, I just watched that video. He's gotten even better, shit me. That's some incredible playing


----------



## synrgy (Feb 2, 2011)

Never heard of Andy before, but I just watched that video and I'm really impressed. That was super rad. Right up my alley. I'm off to go find more, now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DLG (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the fact that he assumed the spread-legs metal stance before starting to play


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Never heard of Andy before, but I just watched that video and I'm really impressed. That was super rad. Right up my alley. I'm off to go find more, now. Thanks for sharing.




He is a beast...you may have figured it out by now, but he has a lot of tutorial DVD's available through lick library, good teacher.
YouTube - andy james lick library


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 2, 2011)

Andy James goes without saying... wait what am I saying? 

Guy is a beast.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoever the guitarist from Scar Symmetry is, also.
His solos (especially Noumenon and Phenomenon) are absolutely amazing.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2011)

^
That would be Per Nilsson, and I endorse your statement. I know I posted him earlier, and I think someone else did later in the thread. Great minds...............

Also, wow that Andy James video was amazing. I was expecting some typical "clinic" type playing. But that was a really cool song.


----------



## Duke318 (Feb 2, 2011)

I was ready to throw my guitar in the woodchipper today after watching this guy play at 3:49 (threat signal):



The biggest things that impressed me were the way he followed the chords and how all the notes "made sense".


----------



## f2f4 (Feb 3, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> Chris Arp from Psyopus



I'll agree with you there. I have tons of respect for Chris.


----------



## sessionswan (Feb 3, 2011)

1000 Eyes said:


> Andy James mentioned yet?
> 
> Crazy Stuff here..on a nice 7 aswell




That was smooooove.... this thread kicks ass too!


----------



## Petal (Feb 3, 2011)

Tosin Abasi


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 3, 2011)

Marshall Harrison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JslLRgpNhhc


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 3, 2011)

Paul Waggoner and Dusty Waring are dead on all the time, it's amazing, haha.

A.J. Minette of The Human Abstract, too.


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 4, 2011)

Polythoral said:


> Paul Waggoner and Dusty Waring are dead on all the time, it's amazing, haha.
> 
> A.J. Minette of The Human Abstract, too.



AJ can actually be pretty sloppy live, Paul too.


----------



## thikan (Apr 21, 2011)

Paulo Schroeber.......

check it out =p


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 21, 2011)

Shawn Lane, hands down.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

Paul gilbert is as clean as a whistle. Cooley, loomis, petrucci are pretty clean. And yeah shawn lane


----------



## krypter (Apr 21, 2011)

no love for Satriani?

always felt his legato was a bit better than Vai's and he just has a great "touch" to get his notes singing.

http://youtu.be/oAalYg53V30

a good technique isnt only based on shred accuracy (although thats part) sometimes its just having that right "touch" to make the guitar sing.

http://youtu.be/b1DzRb4DHGw


----------



## mhickman2 (Apr 21, 2011)

My opinion changes everyday about who's cleanest partly because I purposely dirty up my playing to get a better expression on the music which I'm playing. Its hard to know whos doing it on purpose and who isnt. When it comes to just being technically sound, Guthrie does it for me. His tone is just superb as well as his playing. When it comes to feel, I still fall back on Satch and Stevie Ray. I can feel how hard Stevie plays when i listen to his music. Satch is really in my opinion, the perfect combo of the traditional and modern rock guitarist. Also worth mention in the feel department, though I would agree he wasn't the most prolific, is Dimebag. He had a feel that was completely original to him. In all honesty, if the note selection sucks, I'm not impressed.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

Allan Holdsworth.

Sure, he only plays legato but he's unmatched.




Mr Gambale.



Shawn Lane has already been posted - and rightfully so! - but here's some more:



To save a massive post with hordes of videos I'll just throw out some namecheck's......Al DiMeola, John McLaughlin, John Petrucci, Jason Becker, Per Nilsson, Brett Garsed, Guthrie Govan. Eric Johnson.......the issue is that there are just so many players with great technique, but very few of them seem to reach the point where it's truly impeccable.


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 21, 2011)

Micheal Angelo comes to mind. I saw him at a clinic in Camden DE back in 04 he was just mind blowing he used a off the rack Dean Hardtail a Marshall DSL w/ Marshall 412 from the store, 3 pedals which he brought with him and his technique was flawless and possibly one of the nicest most genuine guys I've meant. If you get a chance to attend one of his clinics I highly recommend it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 21, 2011)

Kiko Loureiro.


----------



## -42- (Apr 21, 2011)

Paul Masvidal. As far as clean goes, it doesn't get much better than him.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Kiko Loureiro.



kiko is the man.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Apr 21, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Paul Ryan of Origin and the dudes from Spawn of Possesion!



Not that I'm the biggest fan of Origin, but Paul works at the GC near my house! 6 degrees of...

Ya, gotta say, Stanley Jordan is a beast.


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 21, 2011)

I watched G3 Live in Tokyo yesterday featuring Joe Satriani, Steve Vai and John Petrucci. In the jam songs John was definitly the cleanest.

I like Paul Gilbert the most, not only does he play like a beast, he has a great sense of humor which makes it that more cool.


----------



## cycloptopus (Apr 21, 2011)

Paul Gilbert
Ron Jarzombek
Jason Becker
Guthrie Govan
Tosin Abasi

There are many other great players mentioned in this thread, just my .


----------



## liamh (Apr 21, 2011)

Allan Holdsworth (Legato is otherworldly)
Brett Garsed (again, ridiculous legato)
Ron Jarzombek ( In the studio at least, I've yet to see him play live)
Guthrie Govan (playing stupidly complex tapping effortlessly, just as good live as he is in the studio)
Michael Romeo (not really a massive fan of symphony x, but holy shit. Technical perfection as well as being a well rounded, great player)
Ron Thal ( has anyone ever heard 'guitars still suck'? What the fuck??!!)
Al Di Meola (fantastic picking technique)


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

cycloptopus said:


> Paul Gilbert
> Ron Jarzombek
> Jason Becker
> Guthrie Govan
> ...




everyone loves tosin, he's a great player, very creative, but he's not on the same level as the other guys you mentioned.


----------



## liamh (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, even though tosin is one of my favourite players, his picking is sloppy.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Muhammed Sucimez from Necrophagist is clean as a whistle!
Holdsworth... good god.
Paul Gilbert's picking is beyond nasty.


----------



## cycloptopus (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> everyone loves tosin, he's a great player, very creative, but he's not on the same level as the other guys you mentioned.


Interesting. I concur. 

I was throwing out a top 5 list and I just went with an impulse on that last slot. I will concede tosin and go with a potentially more controversial pick... George Benson


----------



## Leetlord (Apr 21, 2011)

Muhammed Suicmez and Christian Muenzer


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

cycloptopus said:


> Interesting. I concur.
> 
> I was throwing out a top 5 list and I just went with an impulse on that last slot. I will concede tosin and go with a potentially more controversial pick... George Benson



Not sure how controversial that is but I do agree - George Benson has been quietly monstrous for years....absolutely stellar technique.

Now.....as much as I might receive some flak I have to say that Tosin has a handle on some really tremendous tapping and economy picking ideas but as much as I admire him, and as much as AAL has been on constant repeat for months, he's not quite up there yet in terms of chops - not compared to the truly scary technique beasts.

Then again, he is only a young fella so I'm sure he'll frighten all of us quite thoroughly in short order


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

Leetlord said:


> Muhammed Suicmez and Christian Muenzer



That reminds me to throw Derek Taylor into the mix - some really high quality shredders have taken cues from his legato style (Derryl Gabel, Rusty Cooley to name but two) and as evidenced on Christian's recent duo he can still burn with the best of them.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 21, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> That reminds me to throw Derek Taylor into the mix - some really high quality shredders have taken cues from his legato style (Derryl Gabel, Rusty Cooley to name but two) and as evidenced on Christian's recent duo he can still burn with the best of them.


 
Scott Stine.


----------



## JMP2203 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Scott Stine.



Oh aye, another exceptional player


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 21, 2011)

Guthrie Govan, Allan Holdsworth, Frank Gambale, and Shawn Lane, they are all flawless and mind blowing.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> Guthrie Govan, Allan Holdsworth, Frank Gambale, and Shawn Lane, they are all flawless and mind blowing.



Probably the 4 most technically proficient electric guitarists full stop....Allan is certainly feeling the onset of age and Frank seems as adept as ever but Guthrie.....man, he seems to keep improving!


----------



## guitareben (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Explorer (Apr 21, 2011)

Since Danny Gatton and Stevie Ray Vaughan have each been mentioned (although only once each in this thread, which is surprising), the only other name I have to contribute is Robert Fripp.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 21, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Oh aye, another exceptional player



Indeed.

Stine and Taylor (Universes) 
YouTube - Derek Taylor & Scott Stine jamming - awesome guitar shredding!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Anton Svedin from Soreption completely blew me away when I saw the videos of him recording.


----------



## -42- (Apr 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Robert Fripp.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Anton Svedin from Soreption completely blew me away when I saw the videos of him recording.



I've drifted away from metal A LOT during the past 2 years. But holy sweet mother of all that is good and pure, that kicked so much ass ... Too bad their vocals suck T_T... To me, at least. I'd rather watch these two videos over and over again


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


>




That was fucking nuts. His picking technique is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## decypher (Apr 21, 2011)

love the recognition Allan Holdsworth is getting here, albums like "Sand", "Secrets" or "Wardenclyffe Tower" are amazing and progressive in a way that is beyond translating nu metal into 9/8 .


----------



## boni (Apr 22, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Shawn Lane smokes everyone.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 22, 2011)

At 3:15 ish.

I made a thread about these guys, mainly because I can't get over how frigging awesome Ben Tovey is.


----------



## Anton (Apr 22, 2011)

I"ll just leave this here...


Beside Tosin, as many already mentioned:
Shawn lane
Guthrie Govan
Michael Romeo
Greg Howe and many more..


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a feeling that this is some of the tightest metal playing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Crometeef (Apr 22, 2011)

didn't read the entire thread, but Eric Johnson seemed to come to mind first.


----------



## Opion (Apr 22, 2011)

Has anyone gone through this thread and gone "Shit..." and picked up their guitar + started practicing? I literally got a little bit better at alternate picking/legato thanks to this thread inspiring me the other day. Figured out that my ring finger fretting hand wasn't up to speed & started to train it. Oh I love this website so f'in much


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 22, 2011)

Prince, if he did a metal song, well it would be awesome.


----------



## timbaline (Apr 23, 2011)

Alright, I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread but here are my picks:
Chris Broderick
Eric Johnson
Shawn Lane
Guthrie Govan
Shane Gibson
Bumblefoot
John Petrucci
Paul Gilbert
Jeff Loomis
Uli Jon Roth
Jason Becker


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 23, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Since Danny Gatton and Stevie Ray Vaughan have each been mentioned (although only once each in this thread, which is surprising), the only other name I have to contribute is Robert Fripp.


 
I'm absolutely certain that Robert Fripp has bionic hands.

Rock on!


----------



## GeoMantic (Apr 23, 2011)

A.J. Minette - The Human Abstract

Ryan Knight - The Black Dahlia Murder, Arsis

Per Nilsson - Scar Symmetry

Tosin Abasi - Animals as Leaders

Chris Broderick - Megadeth, Nevermore, Jag Panzer


----------



## jordanky (Apr 23, 2011)

right_to_rage said:


> I have a feeling that this is some of the tightest metal playing I've heard in a while.




1:53-2:11... Gahhhhh


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 23, 2011)

Ironic self-promotion? 

Classy


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Wait, what? I think I'm missing something. I need to know... 

EDIT: That dude doesn't seem bad at all, but he holds absolutely nothing against all the other guys that have already been presented here.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 23, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> Is he for REAL?



Are YOU for real?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 23, 2011)

Another vote for Emil Werstler here. The guy is a amazing.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Apr 24, 2011)

just have to share hehe this is a guest solo done by Morean or V Santura of Dark Fortress, i believe, solo starts at 3:20-4:30


----------



## guitareben (Apr 24, 2011)

Bumblefoot is seriously good


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 24, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


>




OMGZ He iz umazin!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2011)

guitareben said:


> Bumblefoot is seriously good






Wanted the tabs from that issue for some time now but I've been unable to find them - Ron's highly original and talented player as evidenced by the fact that he's often mention by Guthrie as being one of the best there is.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> just have to share hehe this is a guest solo done by Morean or V Santura of Dark Fortress, i believe, solo starts at 3:20-4:30




That was really freakin' cool - started inside and moderately sedate but wandered off into the realms of "WTF" with some very accomplished playing. 

Clearly something I should check out more of


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 24, 2011)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> Another vote for Emil Werstler here. The guy is a amazing.




MO-THER-FUCKER.

That guy is a true god. Why have I not heard his stuff before?

Also, particularly from 2:02 on:



I mean... FUCK. 

Syu is up there with the best.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2011)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> Another vote for Emil Werstler here. The guy is a amazing.






My pants - consider them shatted. How the hell have I missed playing of that standard? My shred-detection skills are clearly weak as that's the sort of thing I love to hear...


----------



## Severance (Apr 24, 2011)

Iffin you fancy emils playing listen to the badass counterpoint solo in this song.


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 24, 2011)

guitareben said:


> Bumblefoot is seriously good




Wow what's this guy doing in Axl Rose's band?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 24, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Wow what's this guy doing in Axl Rose's band?



Trying to pay his rent? Buckethead recommended him to Axl when he left, and you'd have to be pretty silly to turn that gig down.
He has a bunch of albums out with his band too, insane player and awesome singer/songwriter too.


----------



## Solstafir (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd get Sahwn Lane Jason Becker and my personal favorite, Robert Fripp. That man is a machine.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 24, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> For a BIGG JOKE we can always say The Mad Scientist? You know the spamming chump?
> 
> Is he for REAL?


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 25, 2011)

Just in terms of technique and control I would say:

Allan Holdsworth
Frank Gambale
Shawn Lane
Brett Garsed
George Bellas
Kiko Loureiro
Stochelo Rosenberg
Derek Taylor
Todd Duane
Paul Gilbert
Michael Romeo
early Yngwie
Vinnie Moore
Ron Jarzombek
Jason Becker
Derryl Gabel
Richie Kotzen

I guess I'd have to throw in some country/finger style dudes as well although I'm not too knowledgeable in that style (e.g. Danny Gatton, Scotty Anderson, Brent Mason etc.)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Stochelo Rosenberg



I see your Roesenberg, and raise you a Bireli Lagrene 



Just ridiculous in places!


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Bireli Lagrene is a monster player as well, technically at least as good as Rosenberg, I forgot about him. Probably cause I can enjoy Rosenberg's music a lot more. I have Lagrene's Live in Marciac album, the playing is ridiolous, but it gives me a headache quickly  We need to throw in some George Benson too I think!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2011)

Some chatting, some playing.....just insane. George is indeed a monster 

Actually a good point about Bireli - technically insane but sometimes I think he needs to ease off. There's a trio with Dimeloa and Coryell somewhere on YouTube and he overplays to the point of sterility.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 25, 2011)

Ron jarzombeck


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 25, 2011)

right_to_rage said:


> I have a feeling that this is some of the tightest metal playing I've heard in a while.




OH JESUS WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?!?!?!?! hahaha wow!


----------



## VigierUSA (Apr 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> - Shawn Lane
> - Stanley Jordan
> - Guthrie Govan
> - Steve Vai
> ...



I present further backup for Shawn Lane:


And Stanley Jordan:


DUDE PLAYS WITH HIS CHIN AT 4:27!

I don't know if anyone's going to argue Guthrie's pure mastery of the instrument, or Vai's for that matter.

Until you mentioned him in this thread, I honestly had no idea what a monster Steve Stevens is... Just looked up a couple videos


I'd like to offer up Nuno as a more metal-ish player with seriously incredible technique:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 25, 2011)

To further enforce the awesomeness of the Hellecasters:


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2011)

Adrian English, IMO.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 25, 2011)

this thread is awesome

Paul Gilbert, Mattias IA Eklundh, Guthrie Govan, Puh Troochie, Andy James etc. are all the cleanest of the clean


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2011)

Wait, how many strings on that guitar Brett Garsed is playing?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 25, 2011)

This guys place is deff. in this thread.

So I'm gonna let him sit right here in front of everyone.

Listen out for some of the chord solos he does!


----------



## dnoel86 (May 1, 2011)

Prince is a fucking badass. Even Vai agrees. Hell, he gave him his UV7PWH that he recorded Passion and Warfare with.


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 2, 2011)

gotta agree with some previous guys
Chris Broderick
Guthrie Govan
Rusty Cooley
John Petrucci
Per Nilsson
Paul Gilbert
(in no particular order)


----------



## MatthewK (May 2, 2011)

The only one that really pops into my mind is Paul Gilbert, he is the master of alternate picking.


----------



## Sofos (May 2, 2011)

David Shankle


----------



## Aceshighhhh (May 3, 2011)

Shawn Lane
Shawn Lane
and.....
Shawn Lane

[
shredding around 1:51


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 9, 2011)

Whoever the pussy was that neg repped me, here is my statement he asked for... I CAN'T PLAY FAST... but, who gives a fuck? I think it's boring. If i wanted to hear that shit. I'd listen to organized pink noise.


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 10, 2011)

I'm just going to throw out Greg Harrison and Dane Markanson.
Both are just insane.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 10, 2011)

Adrian English can play circles around all these afore mentioned noobs!


----------



## Darknut (May 11, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> Adrian English can play circles around all these afore mentioned noobs!


Just searched andrian english on youtube.

 lol


----------



## JacobShredder (May 13, 2011)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2011)

Rusty Cooley


----------



## theperfectcell6 (May 15, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> AJ can actually be pretty sloppy live, Paul too.



Saw THA last night, AJ was flawless.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 15, 2011)

I'm gonna toss in a vote for Pat O'brien from Cannibal Corpse, his rhythm playing is unreal - he redefines fast and tight playing!


----------



## Stealth7 (May 15, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm gonna toss in a vote for Pat O'brien from Cannibal Corpse, his rhythm playing is unreal - he redefines fast and tight playing!



+1! He's able to play CCs hardest stuff whilst headbanging without missing a note.


----------



## jnukes2 (May 15, 2011)

Guthrie Govan... no doubt.


----------



## Thaeon (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to have to chime in with Vai, Gilbert and Petrucci... Out of the younger generation, Emil is the only guy who really makes me shit my pants. Guys who can play at that speed and still not sound like they are wanking in any form of rock music are rare.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 4, 2011)

Other than the obvious ones, Per Nilsson, Emil Werstler and Ron Jarzombek get my vote.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 4, 2011)

dnoel86 said:


> Prince is a fucking badass. Even Vai agrees. Hell, he gave him his UV7PWH that he recorded Passion and Warfare with.




At the end... he throws his guitar up... but it doesn't come down. Prince has defied gravity. He is a badass.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 4, 2011)

hahah yeah that was crazy, i still dont get it


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2011)

Dudes from Gorod play some crazy shit while remaining clean. as. fuck.


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 5, 2011)

The obvious for me. The one and only Petrucci, who speed picks alternates like no one Ive ever seen, but also gotta rep my man Devin Townsend because he is a crazy son of a bitch that nails whatever he plays. He doesnt always play fast but damn he is good!


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know if he's been mentioned yet, but how about about Jason Becker? That guy could play as well in high school as most of the shredders mentioned could play in their twenties!


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 6, 2011)

Paul Gilbert gets my vote.... and how bout Andy Mckee.. i know its acoustic shit but damn is it complicated but clean.


----------



## Rook (Jun 7, 2011)

Anton said:


> I"ll just leave this here...
> *tosin abasi vid*



Am I the only person that thinks as imaginative as Tosin can be, his fast playing and sweeps don't always come off that clean? They sound a little slappy...

Great player, I love his playing ethic, and sure he can play some things very cleanly, but a few of the live/demo things I've seen of his, particularly involving sweeping, he's been a bit sloppy.

Meh maybe its nerves.

I'm repeating Paul Gilbert and John Petrucci, and also Al Di Meola (though similar boat to Tosin at times) and Andy Timmons, who I love.

Steve Morse?


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Agreed about Tosin. He's absolutely incredible, and possesses more skills than a good deal of guitarists out there... Don't even get me started on his compositional skills. But he can definitely be a little bit sloppy on fast passages.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 21, 2011)

Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman




















You thought I was serious? Fuck that


----------



## clark81 (Oct 4, 2011)

Victor Smolski of Rage / Mind Odyssey, the guy is a genius

Victor Smolski guitar solo - YouTube


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 17, 2011)

This thread needs to be revived - some great ideas/players listed

Shawn Lane +1


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've gotta add Greg Howe to the list.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Dec 17, 2011)

Alex Lifeson


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

Jason fucking Becker... 

EDIT: Also Marty Friedman and Ron Thal


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wth! this thread needs more Paul Wardingham!!!




other than that most of the guitarists that come to my mind have been mentioned already. 
Liam, who I think is on this board, too is a really clean player:



One thing that makes it hard for me to properly rate clean playing is the difference in setups people use. Some settings can be pretty forgiving when it comes to slopiness, while with others you will hear every little tiny bit of extra string noise etc. So unless you have everyone play through the same rig it will be hard to judge.


----------



## Vletrmx (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised that no one has mentioned Dan Mongrain from Martyr after 10 pages. Then again, maybe I shouldn't be since it seems they've dropped off the face of the planet and they're not exactly well-known to begin with.


----------



## Ninjahat (Dec 18, 2011)

Arpmandude, Heaps nice guy, and his playing is outsatnding!


----------



## Omarfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Johnny Marr
Robert Fripp


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 18, 2011)

Marty Friedman .. only coz he is the only dude i've seen do a Hot Licks type video and never used distortion. It was all clean channel and accurate as!


Also mandatory comment of Guthrie Govan and Paul Gilbert.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 18, 2011)

Holdsworth.


----------



## Adari (Dec 18, 2011)

Omarfan said:


> *Johnny Marr*
> Robert Fripp


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 18, 2011)

Jasun Tipton from Zero Hour. No-one's heard of him but he's got a fabulous technique and his CFH Instructional releases are on my list....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

oompa said:


> Yeah I also thought you were looking for Metal guitarists only
> 
> If you're not restricting yourself to metal, Steve Vai is pretty much technique perfection, and Shawn Lane is just otherworldly.
> 
> And in case you haven't done your daily Guthrie Govan appreciation dance yet, now is a good time:




Wow... That just made my wake n bake so much more enjoyable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Blazerok (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Al Mu'min from the Haarp Machine deserve to be added in here!

The HAARP Machine - Studio Video #2 - YouTube


----------



## JamesM (Dec 18, 2011)

Ummm...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 18, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Ummm...




Would have rather seen a video of the guy who wrote the lick playing it, that would have been more impressive.

Oh wait...



skip to 1:56.


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 18, 2011)

What's more impressive is he does it with a les paul through a Marshall and sounds awesome doing it!!!


----------



## Justin7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Fast and clean? Guthrie Govan. 
Fast? Shawn Lane. My ear doesn't even pick up half the notes that are played haha


----------



## Omarfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Adari said:


>


Marr plays really well, quickly and cleanly. Perhaps not as complicated as others, but he does have a great technique and he's not sloppy.


----------



## SilverEvolver (Dec 19, 2011)

Paul Gilbert, Jeff Loomis, Fredrick Akesson, Guthrie Govan.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Would have rather seen a video of the guy who wrote the lick playing it, that would have been more impressive.
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> ...




Better than that, go to 4:15.

Then go to 13:00.

Fucking hell.

Josh Middleton > God.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 19, 2011)

Gotta rep Johnny Marr, the slower you play, the more room you have for error, and his live vids are brilliant.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Murmel (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure if mentioned (it's a darn long thread ), but Eric Johnson plays pretty damn flawlessly.



This dude is pretty fucking ridiculous too. 
That right hand, not a single unnecessary move is made, very impressive.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 19, 2011)

Gotta rep Michael Romeo, Paul Gilbert, and Vinnie Moore... that is some clean playing right there.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Murmel said:


> This dude is pretty fucking ridiculous too.
> That right hand, not a single unnecessary move is made, very impressive.




That guy has what I call a refined technique. It's just absolutely superb, and even great to look at; very elegant. Aside from the red nails, of course, but that's just personal taste . I also don't understand how he, and many other great guitarists, picks by moving his thumb and index fingers, rather than his wrist. I adjusted my technique for a long while to pick like that, but I hit a roadblock where I just felt I couldn't go any faster. A shame, really, because it looks great!


----------

